# Day of the Dead has a sequel!



## Sinister

You read the thread title alright. This is not a joke. It's on both the _Creature Corner _ and _Fangoria _ sites. It is uncertain as of this moment if it's a part of the Romero Unholy Trilogy, or it's a whole seperate entity. It just finished wrapping up, and this is the first anyone has known about it. I will be on this like I was the *Ginger Snaps Series* and the as un-yet released in the U.S., U.K. Zombie romp, *Shaun of the Dead.* Zombie's by far are the scariest creatures on the screen today. I originally wanted to start a thread on them, but here is as good a place as any to launch such a discussion. Feel free to leave your comments about the rumours on this film or any others such as : *The Return of the Living Dead Series, The Dead Next Door, Dead-Alive, Resident Evil, The Evil Dead Series, Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things, House of the Dead, Zombie * as well, of course as Romero's Classic films along with the NOTLD and DOTD remakes.


----------



## Zombie-F

I have a bad feeling about this movie... it reeks of Russo and his abomination "Children of the Dead" far too much. If Romero's not involved, I can imagine the series' best interest isn't in the filmmaker's minds.

I'll wait for some reviews before I check this one out.


----------



## Sinister

Yes, we might have another Uwe Boll abortion on our hands like *House of the Dead,* but it's too early in the game to tell. However, it can't be a good sign if up to this point that no one has heard about it. When I first saw the headline, I thought they had given Zack Snyder the greenlight to go ahead and film an update on the movie. It's still not out of the question, it just hasn't happened yet. With the success of DOTD, it's most likely to occur at some point of time in the near-future.

Getting back to the original discussion; I have misgivings like you do about this endeavour, Z. Since the news is out, it shouldn't be no time at all before gore hounds are spreading rumours about this film like wildfire. I expect before the month is halfway over, you'll be seeing a beaucoup amount of news about it on the web.


----------



## Sinister

It seems that this movie and the news about it is spreading fast, like a Zombie plague does once folks start getting bitten. There is even a trailer now. It's small, and it's just a lot of long shots with a Zombie at the end. It looks like a straight to video release to me, even so, it's still probably a hundred times better than *House of the Dead.* You can check out what I'm talking about here: http://www.taurus-entertainment.com/Contagium.html


----------



## Zombie-F

Hoo boy that looks bad. If that "thing" at the end is supposed to be the official poster, that's a disgrace. Any flunky with photoshop could have made it.


----------



## Sinister

I agree. It's movie's like *Video Dead, House of the Dead, The Dead Next Door* and most likely this one, that is going to make the Zombie genre go downhill faster than Paul Reubens's career. It's sad, but what can you do? We can only hope Romero's *Diamond Dead,* the British satire *Shaun of the Dead,* (I've heard nothing but good things about this flick) and *Resident Evil: Apocalypse* later this year, will continue the tradition of greatness that was started once again by the future classic update *Dawn of the Dead.*


----------



## Sinister

Check out this exclusive from _Creature Corner._ It shows actual photo's from this movie ( the teaser trailer doesn't even have footage from the film) and maybe it just might be worth a viewing after all. Here is the url that has the full story, along with those killer photos I was going on about: http://www.creature-corner.com/news4/may10day2.php3

After seeing those pix, I have a different feeling coursing through the bod about this movie. I'm actually looking forward to seeing it! Just keeping the fingers crossed that it's not another disgrace like the filmed for $1.25 *House of the Dead* was. If there's any justice in this world, it won't be.


----------



## ReelHorror

The movie has nothing to do with Day of the Dead except for the title. It's about an alien virus that infects people.

Whatever. It's a cheap attempt to cash in on Zombiemania. I mean, it's written, produced and directed by the CEO of Tauras. That says enough to me.


----------



## death2u

What a stupid idea. Whoever approves these movies that are being made lately need to be shot.


----------



## Zombie-F

death2u said:


> What a stupid idea. Whoever approves these movies that are being made lately need to be shot.


I think being shot isn't a fitting enough death for them. The punishment should fit the crime, so a good case of ebola should take care of that. 

I'll let Helspont rent it, and then rant about it before I waste the $4 renting it myself.


----------



## death2u

mmmmm.......ebola.....Good one!!! 

haha Have someone else waste money first? Good plan!


----------



## Sinister

I may have to eat my words here, but...NOTHING can be worse than *House of the Dead, Video Dead * and *Zombi 3.* It's just not possible...is it?

You know I will check it out. I suspect people on this and the other board like it more when I "pan" a flick rather than "pick" a flick. Ranting is just so much more fun!


----------

